# إنشاء (مشاريع الدواجن- مصانع اعلاف - فقاسات - صيانه مزارع)



## amrfoudaa (7 ديسمبر 2014)

تعتبر شركة الآلات إحدى الشركات الواعدة والفريدة في
منطقة دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي والشرق الأوسط التي تقوم
بتنفيذ المشاريع المتكاملة "تسليم مفتاح" وكذلك لديها جميع المعدات
والآلات الحديثة لقطاعي الإنتاج الحيواني والدواجن وذلك من خلال
تمثيلها الحصري للعديد من الشركات العالمية المتخصصة في تصنيع
المعدات ذات الجودة العالية والتقنيات المبتتكرة المتقدمة ذات الكفاءة
الاقتصادية التي تحكم صناعة الدواجن ليكون قطاع منتج ومتطور.
وهذه الشركات هي :
1. شركة هاتش تك
وهي تتضمن مجموعة من الشركات الرائدة في مجال العناية
بالبتيض المخصب والصيصان وتشمل:
1 . 1 هاتش تكنولوجي
تقوم بإنتاج وتصنيع وتركيب المفرخات الحديثة بأحدث التقنية
العالمية، لما تملكه من خبرات فنية متراكمة وفريق بحثي لتطوير
أنظمة التفريخ من جميع النواحي التقنية والفنية والإدارية..
1 . 2 هاتش برود
هي أحدث الشركات الفريدة في إنتاج وتطوير تكنولوجيا أنظمة
4 يوم، وقد تمكن المربون من – الرعاية الأولية للصوص من عمر 1
خلال تلك التكنولوجيا الحديثة من خفض نسب النفوق إلي
أقل معدل ممكن بالإضافة إلي الحصول على أعلى معدلات نمو
للصيصان.
1 . 3 هاتش ترافلر
وهي أحدث وأفضل الشركات المنتجة لعربات نقل الصوص
بأوروبا، حيث تعتبر هذه الشركة من أحد الإضافات الهامة
للسوق الخليجي والشرق الأوسط بشكل عام والتي سوف تسهم
بشكل فعال في القضاء على مشكلات نقل الصوص ليكون نقل
الصوص غاية في الأمان والسهولة.
2. شركة فيسكون
تخصصت فيسكون عالمياً في كل ما يخص مجال تصنيع
وتركيب أنظمة التداول الأوتوماتيكية والتي منها خطوط
السيور المتحركة أو ماكينات التحصين بالإضافة إلي عديد من
المعدات الأتوماتيكية الحديثة المستخدمة في المزارع والفقاسات
حيث تلعب دوراً هاماً في عمليات التحكم والسيطرة لإنجاز جميع
المهام بتقنية حديثة وزمن قياسي..
3. شركة أوتيفينجر
إنها واحدة من أكبر وأعرق الشركات العالمية المتخصصة في
تصنيع وإنشاء وتركيب مصانع الأعلاف في أوروبا وآسيا وأمريكا
الجنوبية والشرق الأوسط.
4. شركة يانسن
تلك الشركة المتخصصة في تطوير وتصنيع وإنتاج بياضات
الدواجن لكل من الجدود والأمهات والدجاج البتياض على نطاق
عالمي لما تملكه من مميزات فريدة جعلتها الاختيار الأمثل لمربي
الدواجن.
شركة الآلات المتطورة أخذت على عاتقها تقديم أفضل التقنيات
الحديثة من جميع أنحاء العالم والمتميزة لخدمة قطاع الإنتاج
الحيواني والدواجن بعد دراسة احتياجات العملاء وعمل برامج دعم
لخدمات ما بعد البتيع وفق أحدث الأساليب حيث يقوم فريق من
الخبراء والاستشاريين والفنيين بتقديم الدعم الفني، كذلك
فالشركة تقوم بتنمية وتدريب ورفع قدرات العاملين لدى عملاءها
وكذلك تدريب الكوادر الفنية من خلال برامج تدريبتية داخل وخارج
المملكة بالإضافة إلى أن الشركة تقوم أيضاً بتقديم العمالة الفنية
المدربة لجميع العملاء.
Eng.Amro EL Housini
Advanced Machinery Co. "AMC" 
Cell.966568301396


----------

